# Awwwwww sh1t!



## Don Vito (Oct 5, 2016)

#Halloween2016 
#Shesbackbitches


----------



## bpprox22 (Oct 5, 2016)

Sorry Don... Tyler Perry is on my hate list -- next to Matthew Mcconaughey and The Kardashians


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 5, 2016)

I saw this commercial last night and thought to myself "wow what an irrelevant franchise to reboot"..

And then I realized I want to get drunk on Halloween and go see it.


----------



## bpprox22 (Oct 5, 2016)

You're making the best decisions my friend


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Oct 6, 2016)

My only knowledge of Tyler Perry comes from South Park. Looks like they nailed it...


----------

